# Parasites? This is so not my day.



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I was looking at my tetra in the bowl that I had to quarantine it in, and I can see all these 1/8 inch long whitish things swimming around in the tank? So much for a peaceful sunday.

I looked up hydra because I saw some other lisings about those. I don't think this is what they are.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Could they be planaria?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

how big are they and what do they look like?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

1/8 inch long tops, and just skitter all over the water. They're kinda oval shaped.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

We study this in science lol. If they are hydras they somersault if i rember correctly. Planarians are wormlike organisms that have eyes and can be either parasitic or free-living


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Skittering oval-shaped white things about a 1/8 inch at the very most?

Try cyclops or ostracod in a google search.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

They could be something like that. I looked them up but didn't find much good info. Are they dangerous? If they are I'm gonna have a really fun time trying to get them out of a planted, sand-substrate tank. 

And where on earth did they come from? Does this mean they're in the tap water? That's all I've used in the tank, and I never saw anything like them when I lived at my old apartment.


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

*Help to identify your worms*

For the second time today, I offer the "The Worms!" selection in the menu on my homepage listed below. I have listed many species of worms, crustacea, and insect larvae, that are often found in aquaria. There aren't many pics unfortunately, but the ones that are there are usually the more commonly seen plankton/other in tanks. 

Hope it helps. Take care!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks I'll take a look


----------

